# Impression avec Gimp et OpenOffice



## manzon (21 Février 2006)

Bonjour,

Je suis un modeste utilisateur, et je me lance dans l'Open source avec Gimp et OpenOffice.
Je n'ai pas eut de soucis d'installatin, X11 d'abord et les autres après.
Les logiciels me semblent parfaits et je souhaite les utiliser, mais voilà, le problème vient de l'impression. Impossible d'imprimer quelqe chose, d'ajouter mon imprimante (Epson stylus photo RX420), même en allant chercher Spadmin avec le Xterm de X11.

Là je sèche, alors svp un peu de lumière.


----------



## ericb2 (23 Février 2006)

Bonjour,

Est-ce une imprimante récente ? 

J'ai cherché dans les pilotes système, puis avec spadmin, et je n'ai pas trouve. Heureusement, cette imprimante semble etre bien reconnue sous Linux, reconnue comme une RX300 (il me semble), donc il faut juste trouver le bon fichier de configuration.

Si je trouve des infos, ou quelque chose, je te fais signe.


-- 
eric bachard


----------



## manzon (23 Février 2006)

Merci, cette imprimante a 1 an 1/2 environ. C'est une multifonction.

Mais en fait je retrouve le même Pb sous Windows au travail. Je ne sais pas comment définir une imprimante pour OpenOffice et Gimp, ou plutôt comment rattacher leur file d'ipression à l'imprimante définie sur le poste.
Là rien ne se passe quand on demande une impression, aucune fenêtre ne s'ouvre... rien.

A bientôt.


----------



## ericb2 (2 Mars 2006)

ericb->manzon

Comme cette imprimante fonctionne normalement sous Linux, elle doit aussi pouvoir fonctionner sous Mac OS X. Mais à part extraire le bon fichier .ppd sous Linux et l'utiliser sous Mac OS X, je ne vois pas trop comment solutionner ton problème simplement.

Tu trouveras quelques infos supplémentaires ici : *LinuxPrinting*

Pour aller plus vite dans la remontée des bugs concernant l'impression, j'ai créé une page sur le *Wiki* . Il suffit que tu te crées un compte, et que tu remplisse le bon bug. La marche à suivre est donnée.

Certains bugs ne seront pas évidents à fixer, mais les gens qui vont aider à corriger sont déjà prévenus. On souhaite un maximum d'informations avant d'aller les solliciter.
Merci pour ton retour 

-- 
Eric Bachard


----------



## Pierre-Jean GOULIER (5 Mars 2006)

manzon a dit:
			
		

> Merci, cette imprimante a 1 an 1/2 environ. C'est une multifonction.
> 
> Mais en fait je retrouve le même Pb sous Windows au travail. Je ne sais pas comment définir une imprimante pour OpenOffice et Gimp, ou plutôt comment rattacher leur file d'ipression à l'imprimante définie sur le poste.
> Là rien ne se passe quand on demande une impression, aucune fenêtre ne s'ouvre... rien.
> ...



Sous OpenOffice (je n'ai pas Gimp) quand tu ouvres le paramétrage de l'imprimante, tu dois trouver la liste des imprimantes installées sur ton poste... OO doit reconnaître ton Epson et se servir de son pilote... Si ça ne marche pas, essaye en "Generic Printer".
Chez moi, il n'y a aucun pb : j'adresse une imprimante HP AIO en USB, et une laser réseau par l'IP direct... ça marche

Tiger 10.4.5 avec OOo 2.0...


----------



## dpi67 (6 Mars 2006)

Bsr, chez moi l' impression fonctionne avec OOO, mais pas avec Gimp, ou mon imprimante n'est pas répertorié dans la liste de Gimp, un Canon i560.


----------



## andre-rene (7 Mars 2006)

En installant OOo(2), je n'ai pas eu de problême pour faire reconnaitre mon imprimante Epson, encore faut-il que cette imprim. soit sous tension...!!
Par contre en quittant OOo, je tombe sur la fenêtre Xterm. En quittant Xterm (par le bouton rouge de fermeture) je tombe sur sur un panneau absolument vide...Je n'en sors que par Pomme-Q. 
Il y a surement un moyen de communication + direct pour retourner ou consulter le Finder (l'heure ou la meteo par ex....) ?
Andre-rene
(ma première intervention ... je patauge encore entre réponse et question - où la poser?..!)


----------



## ericb2 (8 Mars 2006)

ericb->andre-rene

Regarde dans "Unix, Linux et Open source", sur le forum Macgé, je viens de faire une annonce au sujet de la mise à jour d'un document d'aide à l'installation de X11 et OpenOffice.org.

Bonne lecture 

-- 
Eric Bachard


----------



## dourduff (13 Octobre 2006)

J'utilise OpenOffice v2.0 sous X11 et imprime sur mon Epson SC740 sans problème... Si ce n'est que je ne dispose que de très peu d'options pour imprimer (pas de réglage de la qualité...). en fait je ne retrouve pas les fonctionnalités du pilote.
Y a-t-il moyen d'améliorer ceci ?


----------



## ericb2 (13 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

La version 2.0.4 qui vient d'être validée, utilise cups, c'est à dire les réglages du système.

Cela devrait donc s'arranger pour l'impression

http://fr.openoffice.org pour le telechargement


P.S. : et pour la version native, nous allons utiliser la même boite de dialogue que tout le système. Work in progress. Merci à Yvan Barthelemy à pris cette tache à son compte.


-- 
Eric Bachard


----------

